# Large collection of everything horsey!



## Fools Motto (29 November 2016)

5'9'' MW turnout rugs X3 (Masta and Rhinegold)
6' LW turnout rugs X2 (Masta and Shires)
a few pony rugs
Measuring stick
numnahs/poly pads
1 good condition very comfortable Exselle 17.5 black GP
Leathers and black compositi stirrups
A couple of complete black leather snaffle bridles
Various other tack items, martingales and breastplates, bits
Feed buckets and poop scoop
Random grooming kit items and pony head collars
Plastic fence poles and some electric tape
Medical arm band, lunge roller, lines and side reins
plaiting and stud kit
Bandages and gamgee (stable and travelling)
Sweat rugs, travel rugs
Saddle stand and metal dustbins
Leather girth
Hat silks and haynets
4 x plastic jump poles
1 pair wooden wings with 1 pair cups
1 very old not great condition show jump wall in red and yellow.

SADDLE - £200 ONO
OTHER ITEMS JUST ASK! - SOME FREE TO GOOD HOME.


----------



## Leo Walker (29 November 2016)

How much are you looking for for the leathers and stirrups? My mother was asking if I had any the other day for my nieces pony that they bought out of the blue and has come with nothing. Have you got any rugs that are 5f6/small 5ft9? In fact anything free to a good home that would suit a 13.2hh ish cobby job would probably be gratefully recieved. I'd just chucked out/given away anything I had surplus when they randomly bought this pony.


----------



## Equi (29 November 2016)

I would possibly be interested in the hay nets and side reins depending on size?


----------



## TheMule (30 November 2016)

Whereabouts are you?


----------



## QuantockHills (30 November 2016)

where are you - would like the measuring stick please... and the jump poles... and maybe wings?!


----------



## Smitty (30 November 2016)

QuantockHills said:



			where are you - would like the measuring stick please... and the jump poles... and maybe wings?!
		
Click to expand...

Are the wings for you, the horse or the jumps?  

Sorry!  Must meet up soon ...


----------



## Fools Motto (30 November 2016)

Sorry for delay, been a bit busy!
North Dorset/Wiltshire boarder.


----------



## equa39 (13 December 2016)

Hiya OP - are any of these items still available?  I'm interested in the measuring stick, feed buckets, jump poles / wings and wall, saddle stand, haynets, hat silks, martingale / breastplate, plaiting and stud kit, Bandages and gamgee (stable and travelling)??  Quite a lot actually   TIA


----------



## Fools Motto (13 December 2016)

equa39 said:



			Hiya OP - are any of these items still available?  I'm interested in the measuring stick, feed buckets, jump poles / wings and wall, saddle stand, haynets, hat silks, martingale / breastplate, plaiting and stud kit, Bandages and gamgee (stable and travelling)??  Quite a lot actually   TIA
		
Click to expand...

Feed buckets, some turnout rugs and haynets have sold, but all the remainder is still available... if seriously interested PM me, and we'll go from there...


----------

